# playboy subscription as b-day gift?



## ailatan (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, me and my husband are trying to spice things up, after we had a discussion about him not giving me oral sex or touching me anymore. We pretty much are just having very ordinary sex and he was not worried about my needs and all that. So we discussed that and he said he hadn't realized he was doing that and he told me he truly didn't know why he had changed a bit. So I was thinking it might be because he just stopped wanting to discover things and he might need to rediscover himself sexually. His b-day is coming up and I thought a good way to get him to explore himself more and rediscover his sexual side would be giving him a playboy subscription. What do you guys think? If you were in his shoes you'd like to get that as a gift or you'd feel offended?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i would much rather have pics of my SO.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My mother gave my Dad Playboy every year, he still had a LTA


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't honestly imagine myself feeling offended at my wife actively seeking to improve our marriage. I may or may not think playboy magazine was going to be useful. I might eve be offended at porn in general. But I sure wouldn't be offended at a genuine offering of love from my wife.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

My FIL collected them for YEARS...unknown to hubby and his brother....he threw most of them out when they retired and moved....some of them from the 70's where HIGHLY COLLECTIBLE AND VALUABLE! 

I don't see anything wrong with it...start a collection for the grandkids


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

notperfectanymore said:


> My FIL collected them for YEARS...unknown to hubby and his brother....he threw most of them out when they retired and moved....some of them from the 70's where HIGHLY COLLECTIBLE AND VALUABLE!
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it...start a collection for the grandkids




Very true! My husband and I have a trunk full of them......some very old and valuable....I would say that we probably have about 300+....It's kind of a fun collection to have


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

As a birthday gift for its own sake, I'd say fine.

But, as a primer for spicing up the sex life, well...honestly, Playboy is pretty tame and the articles are general lifestyle articles that have little or nothing to do with sex. In fact, the pages of general lifestyle content far outnumber those of any sexual nature. So, if the spicing up is the goal, you night indeed be better served with a book on the topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Why get playboy when the internet offers all that stuff for free. Unless like someone said you get it for the articles and stories?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you tried talking to him about any fantasies he might have? That might help rekindle things.

I'd second the idea of getting a book to help spice up your sex life rather than playboy. Maybe get a book with different things to try and make a point to have some fun trying them here and there (maybe even once a week try something new).

Another thing my wife and I have done to break up any monotony sometimes is to have sex in different rooms of the house. Builds some fun memories.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> My dh gets it; I don't care.
> 
> I read it for the articles.
> 
> :rofl:


Actually the internet is proof we men haven`t been lying about reading it for the articles.

As far as porn goes Playboys is waaaay too tame for most guys.

The fact that it isn`t out of business with all the free skin on the net means the articles are really read worthy.

It`s kinda like Cosmo for guys only actually good.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would love a subscription to playboy. if my wife gave one to me however, i would go into shock then realize its only to keep me occupied and away from her


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Get the sex dice.... AND a book... AND some tasty oils.... AND whatever else you can think of! 

Make it a sexy bday!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

There are many photo studios that offer 'pin up' girl photos shoots, boudoir style photos and the such. Why not look for one in your area and create a sexy photo album just for him. If you really want to make it special, and if you can find the right photographer, let each photo represent a fantasy or desire of your's that you would like to later recreate with him. Way better than a Playboy!

We have a local photography studio like this, and I can't wait until my own husband's birthday this year!!!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I would never buy my man a subrsciption to playboy. I would be highly offended if he was reading it. 

A sexual relationship in the marriage should be between two people, and if he's not meeting your needs, he doesn't need to rediscover himself. Either he's got a low drive and he needs to see someone, or he has a sexual issue, or he's all ready getting his fulfillment elsewhere.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> There are many photo studios that offer 'pin up' girl photos shoots, boudoir style photos and the such. Why not look for one in your area and create a sexy photo album just for him. If you really want to make it special, and if you can find the right photographer, let each photo represent a fantasy or desire of your's that you would like to later recreate with him. Way better than a Playboy!
> 
> We have a local photography studio like this, and I can't wait until my own husband's birthday this year!!!


My wife has a friend who does pin-up photography on the side. My wife has been talking for a while about gettin some done for me. Quite independently of one another, she had decided to get them done for my birthday in June, and I made a suggestion (no knowing about her idea) that has led to the shoot becoming both of us in a couple's boudoir shoot. We're looking forward to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I know; I wasn't kidding about that.
> 
> Dh gets it and I will endure massive hoo-hahs in my face for a good interview.


We're a lot like you two in that respect. I've had a subscription since before my wife and I first got together, and we both read the magazine. Except my wife appreciates the hoo-hahs as well. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Who reads playboy anymore and as someone said above for a fun gift why not but to spice things up [no way].I say take him to a nice sex store and let him pick out something that you can both use and get him playboy also.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

now, i want playboy


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

dubbizle said:


> Who reads playboy anymore


/raises hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

ailatan said:


> Hi, me and my husband are trying to spice things up, after we had a discussion about him not giving me oral sex or touching me anymore. We pretty much are just having very ordinary sex and he was not worried about my needs and all that. So we discussed that and he said he hadn't realized he was doing that and he told me he truly didn't know why he had changed a bit. So I was thinking it might be because he just stopped wanting to discover things and he might need to rediscover himself sexually. His b-day is coming up and I thought a good way to get him to explore himself more and rediscover his sexual side would be giving him a playboy subscription. What do you guys think? If you were in his shoes you'd like to get that as a gift or you'd feel offended?


If your relationship is otherwise good and strong, I think that's a great idea.


----------

